# Netflix is defaulting to Spainish



## I_am_not_randy

Hi,

Every time I watch Netflix, it defaults to Spanish. I change it to English, but the next time it goes back to Spanish. 

Any ideas ?

Thanks...


----------



## lgnad

I'd sign into the web page, maybe toggle it to another choice... say French.. and then to English.

If that doesnt work, you can either contact thier support, or if it wont be too painful, make a new profile?


----------



## waynomo

By 2025 it's predicted that there will be more Spanish speaking people than English speaking people in the US. Might as well learn now.


----------



## 59er

Within the Netflix app, hitting Zoom should bring up a menu. Select the Settings menu, and there should be a language selection option I believe.


----------



## jth tv

I've looked and cannot find a place to set the default language. Maybe each show can have its own default, if filmed in Spanish, then Spanish could be the default. 

Could you give an example ? And which country are you in ?


----------



## MoBoost

For me, it's been changing to German. I reset to English and the next time we use it, it's back to German!

Edit: I called Netflix and was told that they are having some problems with the latest release and that they are working on it.


----------



## Pacomartin

waynomo said:


> By 2025 it's predicted that there will be more Spanish speaking people than English speaking people in the US. Might as well learn now.


That is ridiculous. There is absolutely no prediction that Spanish will pass English as the dominant language in the next half century, let alone the next decade.

By some counts (especially the prestigious Cervantes Institute of Spain dedicated to the culture of the Spanish language) the number of Spanish speakers in the USA has now surpassed Colombia and Spain to make USA the #2 Spanish speaking country in the world (behind Mexico).

Now if you had said that Univision may become the dominant broadcast network by 2025, I would say that you may be correct. The current rule that says a broadcast network may own and operate local broadcast stations that reach, in total, up to*39% of U.S. television households* probably has a serious impact on only Univision (because a large percentage of Latino viewers tend to watch TV using antennas).

The only English network that has owned and operated stations that reach above 30% is CBS.

If the Fcc rule is lifted it is doubtful that CBS would attempt to purchase a huge number of broadcast stations although it might pursue a couple of the larger markets where it does not own a station:


Boston (Manchester)
Detroit
Seattle-Tacoma
Tampa-St. Pete (Sarasota)
Minneapolis-St. Paul
Denver
Cleveland-Akron (Canton)
St. Louis
Portland, OR

Even if CBS bought their affiliate in all of those markets, they would still only have 50%.


----------



## berkshires

I've gotten the wrong language too.

I used down arrow twice to bring up audio selections.


----------



## I_am_not_randy

jth tv said:


> I've looked and cannot find a place to set the default language. Maybe each show can have its own default, if filmed in Spanish, then Spanish could be the default.
> 
> Could you give an example ? And which country are you in ?


I am in america, and I can change it with the down arrow twice as well, and it works for that particular show, but when I come back a few days later, its back to Spanish.

Then something even more bizarre happened. I was binge watching and it automatically switched on me when going to the third episode (the autoplay from episode 1 to 2 was fine, the autoplay from 2 to 3 switched languages)

SERENITY NOW !!!


----------



## singulartoaster

This was happening to me (defaulting to French). I contacted Netflix. My account was being access by a french service. they disconnected all devices from my account, I change my password - all is now ok

Contact support and they should be able to help you


----------



## JolDC

singulartoaster said:


> This was happening to me (defaulting to French). I contacted Netflix. My account was being access by a french service. they disconnected all devices from my account, I change my password - all is now ok
> 
> Contact support and they should be able to help you


Similar here. Netflix contacted me and suggested I change my password. I looked at the recent streaming activity via the account page and it showed access from all over the world. Now I understand why captions were in Dutch or some other language sometimes.

(My account was compromised because of a hack of comicsdb.com in 2014)


----------



## waynomo

waynomo said:


> By 2025 it's predicted that there will be more Spanish speaking people than English speaking people in the US. Might as well learn now.





Pacomartin said:


> That is ridiculous. There is absolutely no prediction that Spanish will pass English as the dominant language in the next half century, let alone the next decade.


Hehe. My original remark was totally tongue in cheek. Sorry I missed your post from a year ago.

I'm glad those with the problem have found a solution.


----------



## cydeweyz

I found out my Netflix account was compromised last week when I started getting emails from Netflix in Spanish. I logged into my account and found extra profiles added. recent activity was from all over central and South America. I changed my password, but kept seeing activity. I tried an old email and password I used to use back in 2011. It logged me into my current account that has a different email and new password! I called Netfix again. They verified that the old email was able to access to the account even though it didn't show up as the email currently used with my account. The rep said they removed it, but I'm not sure. If anyone has multiple profiles on your account. Delete and recreate them. I believe the hack in my case is due to a time when Netflix would attach emails to profiles. I used this to let my wife log in with one email, and it would jump to her profile with her movie lists. My email login would open straight to my profile. Profiles don't work this way anymore, but some of the old account info must still be in their system.


----------

